# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  2 Months In (15% Minoxidil, Propecia, Nioxin)

## FAA952

Hi everyone,

I'm a 25 year old male. I've been balding since I was 18. I've used Rogaine, Propecia, and even a lasercomb in the past and have had success with all three. The past year and a half or so I had stopped using anything (honestly I just became lazy) and began relying solely on Toppik to hide my hair loss. 

I've started taking care of my hair again and am super pleased with the results. I'm currently using 15% Minoxidil (Perfect Image brand from Amazon), Propecia, and Nioxin shampoo and conditioner. The Minoxidil is a strong dose and a bit pricey, so I'll probably use this brand for another month or two and then will return to Rogaine. I'm two months in and super pleased with the results.

Note: I've only been using the Nioxin for about three weeks. I've had zero side affects.

----------


## 8868alex

FAA952 - 

Hi

If I am correct, I'm sure you posted a thread some time ago talking about your experience with the lasercomb? I even remember Dr Charles commenting on your apparent improvement. Can you advise as to your thoughts on laser therapy specifically? I know this is often a therapy met with criticism but I am a user myself and how found some merit in it's use. Any feedback would be much appreciated.

----------


## FAA952

Hey Alex, if I remember correctly, I used it for about four months and had fairly good results. I felt like my hair was thicker and that my thinning area had filled up. That thread with my pics are still up, if you look through my post history.

To be clear, I'm not currently using the lasercomb, but at some point I will put it back in my regiment.

----------


## 8868alex

Dude, that's all great. With or withouth the comb, if those pictures are a before and after then you seem to be coming on leaps on bounds. Nice to hear from a pragmatic and open minded user. I wish you continued success with your treatment.

----------


## FAA952

Thanks man!

----------


## Hurts

wow a good improvement.

----------


## Samiam

You shouldn't go back to a regular dose of minox if you're using 15 percent now

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Samiam is right.

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

Are those before and after photos the same perso?. The hair color looks and head shape look very different. If they are then keep doing what you are doing. Don't make changes to something that is working.

----------


## FAA952

Yes, it's the same person. It's me. The other picture is just stretched and the flash came out weird for whatever reason.

Is it a bad idea to switch back to Rogaine? I was just afraid that the dosage might be a bit much.

----------


## FAA952

Here's the same before pic, un-stretched. I think I accidentally stretched it when I put them side by side on paint.

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

It is hard to say if it is a bad idea to switch back. Why are you considering changing what you are currently doing?

----------


## Mr. 4000

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a 25 year old male. I've been balding since I was 18. I've used Rogaine, Propecia, and even a lasercomb in the past and have had success with all three. The past year and a half or so I had stopped using anything (honestly I just became lazy) and began relying solely on Toppik to hide my hair loss. 
> 
> I've started taking care of my hair again and am super pleased with the results. I'm currently using 15% Minoxidil (Perfect Image brand from Amazon), Propecia, and Nioxin shampoo and conditioner. The Minoxidil is a strong dose and a bit pricey, so I'll probably use this brand for another month or two and then will return to Rogaine. I'm two months in and super pleased with the results.
> 
> Note: I've only been using the Nioxin for about three weeks. I've had zero side affects.


 are you sure that is you in both pictures?

looks like your head is a different shape and your hair color is different too. 

if this is real that is impressive

----------


## Hurts

Hmm. On second thought those are two different people. What is your agenda FAA952?

----------


## FAA952

Wow, this is ridiculous. What do I possibly have to gain here? I'm clearly not trying to sell any product as I've repeatedly said I was thinking of switching back to Rogaine. I've posted in the past as well. It's these type of skeptical posts that discourages people from posting their own story. My agenda is:

1.) I was excited about my results.
2.) Maybe this regiment could help others since it's working for me.

You guys have managed to spoil that.

----------


## Mr. 4000

> Wow, this is ridiculous. What do I possibly have to gain here? I'm clearly not trying to sell any product as I've repeatedly said I was thinking of switching back to Rogaine. I've posted in the past as well. It's these type of skeptical posts that discourages people from posting their own story. My agenda is:
> 
> 1.) I was excited about my results.
> 2.) Maybe this regiment could help others since it's working for me.
> 
> You guys have managed to spoil that.


 you have to understand that this could be the snake oil industry of all time, so people are going to skeptic especially with those pictures that you posted. 

As I states above the head is shaped different and the hair color is different, better pictures would surely eliminate most doubt about your results. I am sure that many people are happy for you and some will try that approach with or with out new pictures. 

If your results are true than thanks for the exciting story and best wishes. This could be a new break through.

----------


## FAA952

\What? It's no new breakthrough. I'm using Minoxidil and Propecia. These are two proven types of medication. Anyways, here's more pics from when I first started.

----------


## FAA952

some more.

----------


## 8868alex

FA - 

I for one remember reading your post previously and congratulate your progress. Please keep us posted with the updates!

----------


## FAA952

Updated with a pic from month 3. Not huge improvement, but there is some slight improvement I think. I'm at the point where I'd be okay leaving the house without putting on Toppik, which is nice. Hopefully hairs will fill in the remaining thin area by next month.

----------


## 8868alex

Third picture looks good mate. Also, I'm sure the lighting is quite unforgiving so It probably looks better than shown. Glad to see things are working out. Have you started back with the Lasercomb as well?

----------


## FAA952

Thanks! Yeah, I shot it with the flash on, so it's definitely a bit better in natural lighting.

Still haven't started with the lasercomb.

----------

